
Ask HN: Full time vs. contractor? Which is best in CA? - traviswingo
Assuming equal compensation, which would you prefer?
======
grim3
As a contractor, you would have to pay for taxes, healthcare, time-off, etc.
out of pocket and not be entitled to certain benefits. Compensation may be
higher but still be competitive after taxes and other costs. Also, it depends
on the length of your contract and if full time conversion seems promising.

As a full-timer you would be payed competitively and would entitle you to
benefits such as healthcare, bonuses, stock, pto, etc.

Hope that helps

